# tiger shrimp and betta



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I would like some advice on whether its ok to keep a tiger shrimp with a betta in a 30L and 10 neons.?

many thanks


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

actually i dont think it is a tiger shrimp??? 
Its red and white horizontal stripes- just found out that they are amano shrimp- are these ok with bettas??


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

They may become a snack to your betta but the shrimp themselves will not hurt your fish. Someone else might want to chime in on the stocking of this size tank though, it seems a bit crowded to me. I am also only halfway through my first cup of coffee so it could also just be me not making conversions from liters to gallons correctly.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

JadeSparrow said:


> They may become a snack to your betta but the shrimp themselves will not hurt your fish. Someone else might want to chime in on the stocking of this size tank though, it seems a bit crowded to me. I am also only halfway through my first cup of coffee so it could also just be me not making conversions from liters to gallons correctly.



Thanks for that- I have just received my UV filter to combat the green water , at the mo I only have 1 female betta, 1 neon and 1 danio, so I am trying to claim back the water and then add some more fish and 1 amano shrimp.

I am thinking of buying some more neaons, but maybe 5 or 6 to go with existing one and not 10 and amano shrimp??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

confused !!!!
not sure if this is a crystal red shrimp or amano shrimp?
red and white bands
????


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

can you post a pic?


----------



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

if it is really red and white across the body I'd say a crystal red. Amano shrimp are quite boring in colouring, they are brownish/see-through with dark spots in rows along the side of the body.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

JadeSparrow said:


> can you post a pic?



I dont have the beast yet but , i know it has red and white bands


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is what you have, you have a CRS, or crystal red shrimp. More expensive and more fragile than cherries.
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/IMAG0130_zps62b15af2.jpg

If this is what you have, you have an amano shrimp.
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Caridina_japonica_2.jpg

IF this is what you have, you have tiger shrimp. Please not there are different colours of tiger shrimp out there.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yw5Am25Ek...Ws/OhuVn_1_Hcw/s1600/post-135-1253325315x.jpg


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Silverfang. CRS are more fragile than RCS.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Silverfang said:


> If this is what you have, you have a CRS, or crystal red shrimp. More expensive and more fragile than cherries.
> http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/IMAG0130_zps62b15af2.jpg
> 
> If this is what you have, you have an amano shrimp.
> ...



It looks like #1 CRS- No2 link didnt work and No.3 doesnt look like it


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

I doubt the type of shrimp really matters to the Betta, though it might be harder for the shrimp to hide if it has bright red bands on it o.o


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Aryia said:


> I doubt the type of shrimp really matters to the Betta, though it might be harder for the shrimp to hide if it has bright red bands on it o.o



got lots of hiding places in the tank- got plants.

a couple of terracota pots, cave, etc


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A healthy shrimp is fast enough to get away if it has hides like yours do. However, Bettas are opportunistic feeders. Only if a shrimp is newly-molted, stressed or otherwise weakened or injured, could a Betta possibly catch one.

Good luck with your shrimp. I have enjoyed having Bettas and inverts together for a long time. Without, BTW, any shrimp deaths from Betta predation.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats great news 
instead of getting 10 neons i will get 6 and a shrimp.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be so sure of that Russel. I've had girls who will nose dive into sand, kick up a mess, and wriggle through a clump of java moss after shrimp. Seeing half a shrimp flailing in the mouth of a fat female betta is something you don't soon forget.

I prefer my shrimp in their own tank. Except for the two amanos I have in my boys tank. Enough live plant the boys can't navigate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Silverfang: Because the question was in reference to shrimp and a male Betta, that's where my remarks were aimed. You've made me realize I should make that clear in the future.  Thank you.

I've never had female Bettas and never will. From what I've read and been told by those who have them, they are too aggressive for what I enjoy in a tank: An interactive male Betta, inverts and Nano/Micro fish.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Silverfang: Because the question was in reference to shrimp and a male Betta, that's where my remarks were aimed. You've made me realize I should make that clear in the future.  Thank you.
> 
> I've never had female Bettas and never will. From what I've read and been told by those who have them, they are too aggressive for what I enjoy in a tank: An interactive male Betta, inverts and Nano/Micro fish.



No it was in reference to shrimp and female betta actually


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oops.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Oops.


dont worry.... all your help is appreciated-
just done a 90% water change with my new UV filter before I go away for a week or so.
when I come back I will get 6 neons and a CRS for my tank


----------

